

Google Sync: Now with push Gmail support - amitry
http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2009/09/google-sync-now-with-push-gmail-support.html

======
ATB
Perhaps I'm missing something, but the iPhone instructions
(<http://www.google.com/mobile/products/sync.html#p=apple>) tell you to add an
Exchange (ActiveSync) account in your iPhone settings, rather than modify your
existing Gmail account.

This is fine and dandy, unless you already have an Exchange account
configured, e.g. for your work email. When I went to add another Exchange
account, my iPhone told me that "Only one Exchange ActiveSync account can be
configured."

Maybe there's a way around this, but Google's dire warnings suggest there
isn't ("Important! Google Sync uses the Microsoft® Exchange ActiveSync®
protocol. When setting up a new Exchange ActiveSync account on your iPhone,
existing data may be removed from your phone.")

I'll be Googling for a while, but helpful suggestions are appreciated.. (and
no, 'suck it iPhone n00b' is not helpful... :))

~~~
icey
The problem is that it appears Google is using ActiveSync. ActiveSync allows
you to sync calendars and contacts as well as your email; so you run into a
contention problem - which account is the winner for your calendar? For your
contacts? Etc, etc.

It would be nice if the iPhone would let you pick which account owned which
data, but I don't think it's sophisticated to do that right now.

So; if you really want to use Google's ActiveSync OVER your exchange server's
ActiveSync, you may be able to configure your Exchange account to use IMAP
instead of ActiveSync. I don't think you'll have any luck with 2 ActiveSync
accounts for the time being.

(For whatever it's worth, I'm in the same position as you; if anyone hears
about a way to get multiple ActiveSync accounts running, I'd also love to hear
about it.)

~~~
megaman821
The Palm Pre does this nicely already. I wonder if there is some sore of
licensing situation that is preventing Apple from implementing multiple
exchange accounts or Apple just doesn't think that their customers need
multiple accounts.

~~~
icey
I would guess it's the latter. I mean.. we don't even have MMS yet, and it was
huge news when we got copy & paste.

~~~
sjs
I can use MMS (and tethering) on my iPhone with Rogers in Canada.

------
TheElder
Now, if I could only have more than one Exchange account on my phone.

------
marram
Why would anyone want to be notified whenever they get an email? People are
already incessantly and compulsively checking their email every few minutes,
to the detriment of their sociability.

This makes email less fun. The few seconds of anticipation when you hit the
refresh button on the email client and it starts downloading emails are
enthralling; Did that girl from Match.com reply? or is it yet another spam
from Amazon/Dell?

~~~
rufo
I hate the idea of being notified of each individual message. Considering how
often it's an automated e-mail or somebody copying me in to something rather
than something actually useful... well, for my use of e-mail it's a pointless
distraction.

Still, I wouldn't mind having the unread count on my iPhone's Mail icon be
accurate, instead of a half-hour out of date. I'll probably enable this
sometime soon and continue to leave new mail notifications off.

------
TheElder
How to sync multiple calendars with iphone for Google Apps

[http://www.knowliz.com/2009/02/how-to-sync-multiple-
calendar...](http://www.knowliz.com/2009/02/how-to-sync-multiple-calendars-
with.html)

------
jsm386
Just enabled it on my iPhone. Verified with test emails. Joy...1 year and 2
months delayed.

~~~
amitry
Yes, just started working for me too.

------
yan
Thanks!

And so drop the start ups that tried to mimic push email with push
notifications..

~~~
amitry
As if they didn't see this coming...

------
joevandyk
__* I would hold off on adding this to your iphone for now. It's very slow and
buggy.

------
chrisbolt
502 Server Error when trying to set it up on the iPhone...

~~~
rscott
Emails are very slow to load on my iPhone, and my contacts still haven't
synced. Kind of crappy really.

EDIT: It updated my contacts and email seems to be working alright after about
a half hour or so. I assume Google is just getting slammed by iPhone users at
the moment.

------
davidtspf01
The messages in my "All Mail" folder appeared after a fairly long delay, but
I'm still not getting any messages appearing in my Inbox.

------
brown9-2
I wonder if this is related to the fact that my Blackberry hasn't received any
of my Gmail messages since this morning

~~~
mattyb
Same here, and probably.

------
gcv
Not bad, except it does the Gmail "delete" = "archive" thing. Any idea how to
make "delete" = "delete"?

~~~
jseifer
Gmail labs advanced imap controls lets you configure that. I'm not sure if it
will work with this though.

------
andyking
I'm finding that even with my Nokia S60 phone ("not yet supported" according
to the Google PR stuff) I'm getting Gmail pushed to my device. Worth trying if
you haven't already.

